# Ericson 38-blue water boat?



## wannabe4 (Feb 23, 2008)

After a very bad experience with a very dishonest vendor who tried to flog his POS Ty 37 onto me I am back looking at potential boats for coastal cruising but that are also blue water capable.

A seller has just contacted me and advised his 1986 deep keel, E 38-200 has been substantially reduced in price. I really like the E 38-200 but I am concerned the construction is a bit light duty for the rigors of true blue water sailing. I don't want to be the owner of a boat that is restricted to coastal cruising or is at risk in rough weather.

Can anyone out there speak to this? Have any circumnavigated? Weak spots in construction? How about the spade rudder?

Your thoughts and comments are very appreciated. Best regards!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Ericsons were generally well built boats and the 38 is a very nice sailing yacht but, having sailed aboard one of the boats several times, I think you will find that storage capacity is somewhat limited for truely long term cruising.

FWIW...


----------



## wannabe4 (Feb 23, 2008)

HyLyte,

Thanks for the response Hylyte, its appreciated. Perhaps for a singlehander or a 2 person crew there would be enough load capacity? Any thoughts?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I remember seeing one where a liveaboard couple had converted one of the quarterberths to storage with a slideout base and partions.


----------



## wannabe4 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks TQA. I should add/clarify that the boat would initially be used as a coastal cruiser up and down the coast of Mexico. I may never go much further but it would be nice to have a boat capable if I ever decide to cross an ocean. From the reading I have done online they seem to be capable of crossing oceans and have done so many times but obviously their intended purpose was coastal cruising. 

I think they have an outstanding interior layout with the head and spearate shower on the aft, starboard side. Guests could either sleep in the the double salon berth or the aft port side double. All in all the E 38-200 would be a fine coastal cruiser very capable of of some limited offshore cruising. Maybe even long term offshore cruising if set up correctly.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

There is a Member on the board, SimonV. Who bought his E38 in San Francisco and sailed it back to Australia. He would be the best person to contact to answer your question.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

wannabe4 said:


> HyLyte,
> 
> Thanks for the response Hylyte, its appreciated. Perhaps for a singlehander or a 2 person crew there would be enough load capacity? Any thoughts?


Wannabe- My observation was/is based upon a few daysails only and may not be particularly valid. I just recall that the yacht did not seem to have much storage capacity and I only recall that because it was a subject of discussion between my wife and I on our way home afterwards. She, of course, drags everything under the sun along when we travel and noted that she'd have no where to put half of her "things" with which I agreed although I did point out that a few less "things" might be appropriate which led to a whole other discussion. In any case, the yacht sailed, and handled, very well albeit our trips were only between Alamitos Bay and, at the most, Angel's Gate near San Pedro.

FWIW...


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Ericson 38*

I know of at least one Ericson 38 that did a circumnavigation some years ago (Maverick was the boat name IIRC). In any case you should post your questions to the Ericson Owners web site which is a great resource visited by Ericson owners, former employees, and those with direct connection to the yacht designers. I'm sure you can get answers to all your questions there. EY.o Information Exchange - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## wannabe4 (Feb 23, 2008)

As always you guys are awesome! Many thanks!

I have looked at the Ericson owners website and found some very interesting information. As I mentioned yesterday, I think they make a quality coastal cruiser capable of offshore sailing with some modeifications and/or compromises. I think they would do very well sailing the Mexican west coast.

Some of you may recall a family from Vancouver named Copeland who circumnavigated in their 1980's Beneteau First 38. I've been on those boats and I don't imagine they would have any more space or structural strength that an E38. Perhaps I'm wrong. The B 38 also had a spade rudder with a similiar PHRF rating.

Cheers!


----------



## kranchroy (Aug 5, 2010)

If you do not know Ericsson are fairly well built, better than the average coastal cruiser style of the time. Very rigid construction with a grid system to distribute the loads. They were designed by Bruce King has the typical IOR affected the hull in the early 80s. My boat is in very good condition and I continued to repair or replacement / upgrade for the preparation. The rudder suspended for me is a non-issue. Many people cruise ships designed this way. Yes, you are more likely to damage the rudder in a collision. Thats the way things are..


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

While I agree with kranchroy to some extent, I must say that although there are superficial similarities, there is quite a bit of difference in the build of the Beneteau First 38--which was designed and built for offshore racing--and the Ericson 38. As an example, look at the difference in the manner in which the chainplates are connected to the hull. Rather than be drawn into a debate however, it might be worth you contacting Bob Perry (NA) who offers a relatively in expensive consulting service. Remember, Free Advice is generally worth what you pay for it. 

FWIW...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Webb Chiles sailed two different Ericsons as part of his circumnavigations. While not ideal, they're probably better than many other boats. 

SimonV bought an Ericson 39, not a 38 as previously posted, and sailed it back to Oz solo.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

In the '90s, Pacific Seacraft took over Ericson production. Eventually the 38 was re-introduced in a 380 version, some versions with upgraded hardware and components more along the lines of what you'd like to see on a blue-water voyager. I have heard anecdotes, however, that the extra weight was not advantageous to sailing performance.

Here's an example: Ericson 380 Offshore


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

imiloa said:


> I know of at least one Ericson 38 that did a circumnavigation some years ago Maverick was the boat name


There was a flush decked Erc 39 named 'Maverick' that went around.
I do not think there are any build issues with Ericsons, vs any other
typical production boat, although some were built in Mexico near
the end the run.
I think the design for the Ericson 38 was about a decade out of
date when the boat was first introduced. The boat will sail well
in light to moderate conditions, especially upwind, due to its
generous sail plan and fine ends. But like many Bruce King designs,
the E38 will not be at its best reaching and is unmanagable in
big breeze with the kite up.


----------



## twoafloat (Mar 19, 2014)

COOL said:


> There was a flush decked Erc 39 named 'Maverick' that went around.
> I do not think there are any build issues with Ericsons, vs any other
> typical production boat, although some were built in Mexico near
> the end the run.
> ...


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm reading this while anchored off of Hiva Oa in the Marquesas Islands (South Pacific). My wife and I sailed here from San Diego (via Mexico) on our Ericson 38-200 just over a year ago and have been cruising around French Polynesia since. There are enough Ericsons floating around I thought it would be worth adding our 2c...

I understand that "Cool" was just stating his opinion but I have to disagree that the Ericson 38 was "a decade out of date" when it was introduced. True she doesn't have the wide transom plumb bow swept spreader fractional rig that is today's favorite design for performance cruisers but she was, in my opinion, ahead of her time for boats built in the late 1990's. But this is subjective and who cares anyway...

As for performance Cool is right that she sails exceptionally well in light to moderate conditions. These are the conditions most commonly found in coastal cruising and/or trade wind passages and this aspect of her performance was one of the main reasons we chose her. We rarely need to use the engine, a huge plus in our opinion. Cool is also correct that she goes well upwind, especially compared to many other "cruising" boats, (modern performance cruisers like the Allures 39 being the exception).

With respect, I disagree with Cool regarding reaching in a 38. Like many boats we find a beam reach to slightly deeper is when she absolutely flies. Deeper than that, say around 120 AWA she does fine with the correct sails set. She does not plane or surf exceptionally well (nor is she designed to) but we find that under headsail only poled to weather or wing/wing with a deeply reefed main she is surprisingly stable and fast even in moderate to rough following seas. Before we found that magic combo we ran a spinnaker or genoa with no main and found she was a bit tender downwind but never with excessive roll (in our opinion). When we pole the headsail to weather, with or without the main, she firms up and sails along like on rails.

The comment about being "unmanageable in big breeze with the kite up" is irrelevant as there is zero reason to have a kite up in those conditions. Anything over 12-15 knots and we're already at hull speed under only a deeply reefed genoa or working jib.

In reference to the OT I'd say that I think the E38 is a fantastic blue water cruiser best suited for trade wind routes with two or three crew. Especially if the boat has a few minor additions such as a windlass, solent stay, water maker, etc. There are some excellent threads about this on the Ericson forum with photos and details.

As a final thought to anyone seriously thinking of cruising but stressing over choice of a "blue water" boat, if you could see the wide range of boats that we've across that also safely crossed the Pacific I think you would feel confident knowing that just about any reasonably well built boat is up to the task. It's mainly just a matter of personal preference and available resources.

P.S. We won't have internet for a while so I'm sorry in advance to anyone who replies but doesn't get a response...


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)

Sure it's a blue-water boat. Extraordinary build, conservative in all respects. Not a downwind sled. Will sail to windward through anything. Aesthetically, rewards a traditional eye.

For details, Google the Ericson Forum, one of the most active yacht maintenance sites on the Internet.

Here is the 38 en route Hawaii.


----------



## KatMarine (Jun 7, 2018)

Watch YouTube video of a guy single handedly sailing his 38 Eric to Hawaii and back from So.Cal. He's 75 years old!
Just posted this year and awesome. Christian Williams.

If he's not convincing then I can't help.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

KatMarine said:


> Watch YouTube video of a guy single handedly sailing his 38 Eric to Hawaii and back from So.Cal. He's 75 years old!
> Just posted this year and awesome. Christian Williams.
> 
> If he's not convincing then I can't help.


I don't mean to undermine Christian's experience. I also really like the Ericson 38s. But making it to Hawaii does not automatically make a boat a blue water vessel. By this standard all West Wight Potters are Bluewater boats.

Mexico to Hawaii

Bill Teplow's Voyage to Hawaii in a Potter 19


----------



## Christian Williams (Jun 28, 2013)

And by that standard the North Atlantic is..._Tinkerbell_.

This business of judging yachts according to some armchair standard is entertaining but misleading.

You go in the boat you have. If you go at all.

Then from the armchair comes the cry, "ah, but it wasn't the Southern Ocean!"


----------



## John Gordon-Smith (10 mo ago)

jephotog said:


> I don't mean to undermine Christian's experience. I also really like the Ericson 38s. But making it to Hawaii does not automatically make a boat a blue water vessel. By this standard all West Wight Potters are Bluewater boats.
> 
> Mexico to Hawaii
> 
> Bill Teplow's Voyage to Hawaii in a Potter 19


What do you believe are the non-subjective criteria for a blue water vessel?
I think I'll take Christian Williams' recommendation - his experience (and intelligence) seem adequate...


----------

